

Show HN: Simple website to play Chess – what do you think? - ravipatel
http://www.funnode.com/games/chess

======
phantork
Looks good! I like playing long format chess games, one move or so a day. May
be this can be done through tweeting moves, that links to the game board at
funnode. Just sayin..

~~~
ravipatel
Hmm, that's certainly a cool idea. I guess players would have to link their
twitter accounts to their FunNode account, and then we can have a script
monitoring tweets for moves. Certainly doable. If there's demand for it, we'll
add it :) Thanks for checking out the site. Btw, we do have 24-hours-per-move
matches - only for signed-in players though.

